# Clen Cycle



## Swoldier (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey guys, I just started my first day of clen at 20 mcgs divided into two dosages (im taking the liquid). First day I had a great sweat during cardio and was really feeling the temp increase all day....but i also had a major headache all day too. Any way i can prevent this in the future or will it decrease as I go? First time using something like this and i want to make the best out of it....any recommendations on dosages, what to stack, taurine needed, or anything? Thanks alot! Oh and i eat a very clean diet and weights 5 days a week and cardio 3-5...


----------



## maxbrokeneck (Apr 19, 2011)

20 mcgs a day is a very low dose. Not saying you should use more, but i've gone up to 100 a day, and ive heard of people using a lot more than that. Do you know what your weight is?


----------



## IanM4208 (Apr 20, 2011)

Drink more water and take some hawthorne berry at recommended dose. You slowly ramping up the dose?


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 20, 2011)

Some liquid clen has been known to be inconsistently dosed - often overdosed. You might want to back down your dose and start over - find a dose that works for your body chemistry and then increase on that increment in the AM and/or PM as you can handle it.

Clen inhibits taurine, so yes it will help w/ cramping - The effects of the beta 2-agonist drug clenbuterol... [Amino Acids. 1998] - PubMed result

Ketotifen helps clear receptors if you plan to run clen straight thru for several weeks or if you plan to cycle on 3 weeks on / 1 on.  Note that Benedryl has nothing to do w/ clearing receptors, tho it may help you sleep if the effects of the clen are keeping you up. Otherwise make sure your latest dose is no more than 3 pm.

You can't do much to reduce the tension headaches except adjust down the dose to something you can handle better. Also note that day to day your receptors will become more tolerant and the sides will feel reduced. This is why you increase the dosing over time - but again, find the increment you can handle and go with that. If you are really bad you can always back down the dose.


----------



## stronger4ever (Apr 20, 2011)

The things placebo effect can do for you lol


----------



## Swoldier (Apr 20, 2011)

190.... the first bottle i have is a sample to see what i think about it until my actual bottle comes it.... this bottle is only giving 5ml to 10 mcg is why im not dosing as high and my actual bottle is a higher dose thats coming in


----------



## Swoldier (Apr 20, 2011)

IanM4208 said:


> Drink more water and take some hawthorne berry at recommended dose. You slowly ramping up the dose?



Hawthorne? just for good cardiovascular health cause I hear it can exert on the arteries pretty hard right?


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 20, 2011)

I am taking about 80mcg (started at 40mcg) and still no side effects. it is Liquid Clen from EP, why don't io feel any side effects?


----------



## ersin.konuk (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey everybody on board.. haven't been on here in awhile.. But Swoldier is a good Friend of mine a stand up guy works out hard and is very regimented .. he has been working out for a couple of years steady and we used to hit it hard when i was working out, so he is legit ..thanx everybody..


----------



## Gfy55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Im sorry for thread jacking, my cousin in jumping on liquid clen as well starting at 40mcgs. Does the dose need to be split? 20mcg am and 20mcg pm or  preworkout? Sorry and thanks.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 21, 2011)

djflipnautikz said:


> I am taking about 80mcg (started at 40mcg) and still no side effects. it is Liquid Clen from EP, why don't io feel any side effects?


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 21, 2011)

djflipnautikz said:


> I am taking about 80mcg (started at 40mcg) and still no side effects. it is Liquid Clen from EP, why don't io feel any side effects?


 
this has been the most common complaint about the clen from ep..then when you contact them and complain they send you out a new one that is good to go..why dont they send out the good clen in the first place. heres what i think....they underdose it so they can make their supply of it go along way then when they get a complaint because someone noticed they send you out a good bottle...its like how a shady drug dealer will cut and step on the cocaine he sells so that it will make more..then when some one complains next time around he gives them some off the brick to keep them happy and coming back.. ep is no different from the sound off it.

ep is getting way too big for their own good and i think for them to keep up with all of their customers they are getting they are skimping on the product to make it last.. just my opinion.

think about it like this...if the clen from them is underdosed then whats to say about their tother products like tamox or clomid that where you cant tell when you take it could be underdosed as well..i wouldnt want to take that chance when i need to do my pct.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Apr 21, 2011)

I think you're too busy swinging off the nuts of another company to have a solid opinion. 

Allow me to explain how this works. They probably have thousands of customers ordering from them, but 99% of the time the only people who take the time to give feedback on a forum like this will be people who feel they didn't get a legit product. 

Me personally, my Clen from EP was g2g. I know three other researchers who will be receiving their clen today,, and I will be posting an unbiased opinion from them on their research. 

We get it, you don't like EP, but there is no reason to jump to conclusions and bash their company from what 3 people said. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 21, 2011)

Evil Eagle said:


> I think you're too busy swinging off the nuts of another company to have a solid opinion.
> 
> Allow me to explain how this works. They probably have thousands of customers ordering from them, but 99% of the time the only people who take the time to give feedback on a forum like this will be people who feel they didn't get a legit product.
> 
> ...


 
i dont have a problem with ep at all..theres has been alot of complaints about their clen not only on here but on other forums that they sponsor as well..they take care of the problem immediatly and send out a new bottle which is great..their custome service is awesome..if they are having a problem with the manufacturing process of some of the batches then they should let us know. when we buy from any research company we dont know how they are making it or how much is in it..its a chance we take..what i stated above is just my opinion and that type of shit happens all the time..ep for the most part is a solid ass company and im just giving them shit ..its probably not their fault could be an issue with who ever they have manufacturing it. so dude relax.. i dont swing on anyones nutz but my own. 


if they got some bad batches then they should try to figure out which ones they are instead of sending them out hoping that its good or that maybe a customer wont say anything. ive recommended ep to alot of people.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 21, 2011)

Ya-di-da

Send me a PM. I need to ask you a question, but I don't have enough post.


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Apr 21, 2011)

Every bottle of clen weve sold in the last month has been from the exact same batch. Identical dosing. Replacements and originals have been identical.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 21, 2011)

ExtremePeptide said:


> Every bottle of clen weve sold in the last month has been from the exact same batch. Identical dosing. Replacements and originals have been identical.


 
well i dont know...its just weird how someone gets a so called bad one then they get a replacement and its good..never has someone got a replacement and once again it ended up being bad..i dont know if you guys get it all ready manufactured or if you do it yourselves. if its all from the same batch then it should all be good or bad...right ? how can some be good and some be bad in the same batch if its all dosed the same..this is why i think when someone says its not good you guys send out some you know is good for sure... so whats the deal then...enlighten me.  if your saying that you dont know which ones could be good or which ones could be bad because you get it already made then how come every replacement that you send out always ends up being good and never bad again...that sounds like to me you do know or are you gonna say you guys got lucky that every replacemnet that you sent out just happened to be good. i dont think so.


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm saying clen is one chem that has the single quickest saturation ratio of any of them..period...different situations cause different research reactions.

Some people just jump on the bandwagon.

One guy said "I researched with 50mcg and 100mcg and my test subject only got an increased heart rate and the shakes" Well duh! WTF do you think is going to happen.

I cant believe no one jumped on that one. You know what? I actually spoke to that dude who bashed us up and down this forum. And hes a pretty good guy. Even though I disagreed I replaced it! you know why? cause thats customer service thats why!

but he actually had the balls to man up and call the office and speak to me directly. If theres a problem then do THAT. dont hide behind some stupid avatar claiming to be the god of chems.

 From now on anyone that wants a replacement needs to return the first bottle. Its getting to the point now where I know for a fact folks are trying to take advantage of us.

Oh and BTW ya di da how the hell did you go from pimping us in every forum on the planet to bashing us?

you even copied and pasted my clomiphene thread on other forums and claimed the post as your own. Now all of a sudden you dont like us?

Does your favorite football team change every year to whoever the winner of the super bowl is?

Were crossing order number 2400!! in 3 months! thats 24 hundred! break that down for 90 days worth of orders. I'd say our satisfaction rating is pretty damn high! With all of that we still ship same day as promised, if theres an issue we fix it as promised, we answer emails lightening fast as promised. And you want to bitch caus eyou think theres some sort of super duper save 10 cents per bottle of clen conspiracy on our part? thats the single least expensive chem to make.

Get real bro...hey heres a good busines plan for you.

Underdose bottles of clen and save 1$

then replace them and lose a 13.99$ sale and shipping costs! Yup you caught us bro! Damn i thought we were hiding our super secret plan better then that!


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 21, 2011)

look i dont mean to bash you guys i just like to get to the bottom of things and find out whats going on..maybe some people are jumping on the band wagon and trying to get an extra bottle of clen from you guys i dont know but yeah you should have them send back the bottle or test your products before you send them out..like i said just seems weird that the replacement always ends up good. as for claiming your post as mine i dont do that..just because i didnt say this post is from extreme doesnt mean i claimed it was my post..yeah i was pimpin you guys and just like the post above i said ive recommended you guys to alot of people..your customer service is great and you guys have some of the best reviews..maybe people are taking advantage of you guys and if thats the case then i will take back anything that i said bad about your clen. all im saying if you guys do have a feeling that some of it could be bad then dont send it out to people to find out.. but if your saying thats not the case and its 100% good and people are taking advantage then i guess you can say you are blamming it on the customers and they are lieing.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 21, 2011)

oh and by the way..look at the clomiphene post that i posted..it says 'EXTREME PEPTIDES " right at the freakin bottom of it...so to claim that it is mine and my own info...i dont think so !!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 21, 2011)

Not trollin, but ya-di-da I can't reply back. Don't have enough post...


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 21, 2011)

you say that you feel that some people are taking advantage of you and that might be the case...but i dont see this happening over at the other research chem company forums with their clen..why arent they taking advantage of them also..why are you guys the only ones.


----------



## Hench (Apr 21, 2011)

Great discussion and a great thread. 

EP, you guys continue to impress despite this 'clengate' and other bs. i've recommended you to a number of my friends who have recently placed orders. I'll report back the results when they're in.


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 21, 2011)

My Clen was definitely legit.  Took 20-40 for bout 3 days, felt like absolute shit, shaky, headache, just didn't like it.  I've chosen to not use it, but know it's dosed strong.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 21, 2011)

extreme is great and they take care of it and yes thats great customer service.. i know it sounds like im bashing them but i dont mean to.. ive purchased from them and still will despite the clen issue also. something was going on and i dont think it has to do with people trying to take advantage of them..i think they had some bad product and whether they knew it or not some of it got sent out and  maybe they just didnt know or maybe they did .. i feel blamming some people on here and saying they are taking advantage is not right ..but at least they are replacing it to make up for it.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 21, 2011)

just so everyone knows im on here looking out for the best interest of the people that come on here to try to find a legit place to buy their research needs..the people that are the customers... i dont want to bash any company on here but if i feel something doesnt seem right them im gonna post about it whether or not  i know what im talking about or not.. im not on here trying to make a profit or sell a product..at the end of the day a companies only concern is to make money and they will say and do what it takes to make money and keep their business whether they are telling the truth or not.. ep is a great company and of course with any company your not gonna come out and say that something might be wrong with your product to your customers that would kill your business..but for them to replace it is very good customer service and with that i tip my hat off to them..so for all of you that wanna come on here and bash me for questioning if something is going on over their at ep..go right ahead..but just remember at the end of the day im looking out for you guys


----------



## Evil Eagle (Apr 22, 2011)

No one is asking for you to look out for anyone! If you were truly concerned you would have ordered some clen for your rats from EP a long time ago and saw first hand if it was dosed correctly. 

You're annoying, go volunteer at a soup kitchen if you're wanting to help people, because you're not helping anything here. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 22, 2011)

lol..if anyone is annoying it is you !  your soooo offended because im talking about extreme..sounds like if anyone is swinging on anyones nutz its you swinging on extreme's.. better yet your sucking their ***** from the back.  ..if you dont like what im posting and im annoying then its simple dont read it.. but yeah your one of those tuff guys...and by the way i served your mom and your whole family when i was volunteering at the soup kitchen..bitch.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Apr 22, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> lol..if anyone is annoying it is you !  your soooo offended because im talking about extreme..sounds like if anyone is swinging on anyones nutz its you swinging on extreme's.. better yet your sucking their ***** from the back.  ..if you dont like what im posting and im annoying then its simple dont read it.. but yeah your one of those tuff guys...and by the way i served your mom and your whole family when i was volunteering at the soup kitchen..bitch.



Really? Now you're resorting to your mom jokes? Sorry you're butt hurt, go to walgreens and get some midol and box wine and watch the notebook. 

Take your dumbass bullshit elsewhere, there's no room for your bullshit here. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 22, 2011)

evil....really.. you got it all mixed up..you started talkin crap to me first..i ignored the first one and didnt say anything..then you just did it again so i responded back..now your still talkin crap.. look bro..we got it you vouch for extreme..thats awesome..your the one that seems to be butt hurt because i am talking about extreme..are you to stupid to see that..we are all glad you got some good clen from extreme and i have gotten good products from extrem also..but theres some people that havent and there has seem to be a problem with some of their clen..something doesnt seem right to me about it so i am throwing shit out there to see whats up..even if i gotta go there and offend them.  you act like you work for extreme or something ..if you did then i can understand why you are upset ... but if not you need to take your bullshit elsewhere.. i never said anything about you when i first posted about this it has to do with the clen issue with extreme..not you.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 22, 2011)

look..the bottom line is that extreme took care of it by sending out a new bottle..i just thought it seemed kinda weird how of course the new bottle was always good and never bunk like the first one..like extreme said maybe some people are taking advantage and trying to get an extra bottle of clen...we dont really know if thats the case..but if its not then i dont think its right for them to come on here a blame some of their customers and say that they are taking advantage of them..maybe they are maybe they arent..we dont know.. but reguardless  for extreme to send out new ones is awesome customer service and i know those people appreciate that.


----------



## Swoldier (Apr 22, 2011)

Anybody got any request on websites to order Clen from that is legit and not going to scam you? Is DirectClenbuterol.com a good one? And what website has the best price? Thanks!! (Pills that is, the liquid goes by too fast)


----------



## Himik (Apr 22, 2011)

Swoldier said:


> Anybody got any request on websites to order Clen from that is legit and not going to scam you? Is DirectClenbuterol.com a good one? And what website has the best price? Thanks!! (Pills that is, the liquid goes by too fast)



Take a look at sponsors' forums.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 22, 2011)

Himik said:


> Take a look at sponsors' forums.


 
the only ones i know of are on here and if you want pill form then your gonna have to order over seas..i dont like doing that because there is a chance it can get seized...euroking-gear seems to have good reviews on packages arriving and not being seized alot...napsgear also.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 22, 2011)

Swoldier said:


> Anybody got any request on websites to order Clen from that is legit and not going to scam you? Is DirectClenbuterol.com a good one? And what website has the best price? Thanks!! (Pills that is, the liquid goes by too fast)


 
did you mean clenbuteroldirect.com ? i tried directclenbuterol.com and google couldnt find it.. anyways.. looks expensive as hell and is overseas most likely..i would just use a sponsor from here.


----------



## Swoldier (Apr 23, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> did you mean clenbuteroldirect.com ? i tried directclenbuterol.com and google couldnt find it.. anyways.. looks expensive as hell and is overseas most likely..i would just use a sponsor from here.



Yeah maybe that was it lol. But yeah I looked a napsgear and they had some good prices. I'm just nervous about the seizing thing you mentioned but I might give them a try. When you said pills overseas does that mean liquid extract too or can you find them around? Thanks for your help man. Have you ever don't clen? If so what you think?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 23, 2011)

Swoldier

Pills (Pharm Grade) will probably be found overseas. If you want to go that route, take the necessary precautions. Liquid extract (Research) is dependent on the supplier and the quality of the product. The choice is yours, but I would stick around, read as much as you can and go for a company who had been around and has some good feedback.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 30, 2011)

Wholy fucking drama! Lol.... Back to the original question, my Clen is 200mcg per ml... Should I start with 1/4 ml and gradually increase it?


----------



## sjk (Apr 30, 2011)

A 1ml oral syringe is marked 1-10 each number is 20mcg. I would start at 1 (20mcg) on the first day to see how it affects you.  
    Do a search there's alot of info in the archives.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 30, 2011)

10-4


----------



## msumuscle (May 19, 2011)

I'm new to research chemicals but I've been looking around for some good Research Clen and have heard good things about Extreme Peptides.  I just looked at the price and it's $13.99 for a 200mg x 30ml bottle.  Can somebody explain why this chem is so cheap on this site, and is it legit?


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 19, 2011)

yeah its legit. a few places sell clen for under $20 to keep customers coming back. .


----------

